# Best site to purchase Xecuter SX Pro



## Enterchrishikari (Jul 26, 2019)

I think I’m going to go with the Xecuter SX Pro method. Anybody have any link recommendations for the purchase? 

Thank you


----------



## Enterchrishikari (Jul 26, 2019)

I forgot to mention that i am in the United States. For purchase reasons


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 26, 2019)

Enterchrishikari said:


> I forgot to mention that i am in the United States. For purchase reasons


modchips direct is good


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 26, 2019)

Is what I used.


----------



## Enterchrishikari (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## myangel (Jul 26, 2019)

I think you should buy something else instead it way cheaper then that i'm use the ns-atmosphere one even i'm use sx os never has a problem and it really cheap (9$ for me)


----------

